# New to cattle~Is it what I am looking for?



## ThePigeonKid (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a chance to get a Jersey Bull Calf, 2 weeks old, had scour guard, still on bottle but eating grain and hay for $75.  I heard that they are good to raise for meat.  Is it worth it, how long will it take to reach butchering size (what size would that be)?  I was thinking about asking if they will take $50 if this is what I am wanting.  What types of risks are there in buying one this young?  I have electric fence and thought since it holds in goats it would work for cattle.  Am I correct?  Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 20, 2012)

Jersey makes good meat.  Take more food to finish them, though.

Butchering size/weight depends on the personal preference.  I like mine killed young, 10 months-12 months.

Milk replacer is expensive.  Dont jump into this without checking your replacer prices and figuring how much you'll be spending and how often you'll be spending it.

As for the price, go ahead and ask for the lower price, it wont hurt.  But, with the price of a bag of replacer and the work taken to start one on bottle, esp considering this one has laready started grain, has had scour prevention etc........I wouldnt take less that 75$.  In all honestly, I think 75$ is an excellent price for a healthy pre-started calf.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Aug 20, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Jersey makes good meat.  Take more food to finish them, though.
> 
> Butchering size/weight depends on the personal preference.  I like mine killed young, 10 months-12 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Symphony (Aug 20, 2012)

I would learn more about Cattle before you jump into it, unless you have some knowledge.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Aug 20, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> I would learn more about Cattle before you jump into it, unless you have some knowledge.


I have read books to prepare myself.  And have recently became friends with someone who raises her own beef.  I have found that it is good to be prepared but as far as jumping into it, well unless you were raised on a farm, it seems to me, it is just a matter of _when_ to jump in.  Book knowledge is one thing...actual experience, well you see what I mean.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 20, 2012)

The only way to gain experience is to experiment.

Start with healthy cattle, and only a few to begin with.  Ask questions early, research as much as you can before emergencies happen, and do your best to make new friends that know cattle....offer to help them (you will learn a TON by helping someone else) and in return they will help you.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Aug 20, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The only way to gain experience is to experiment.
> 
> Start with healthy cattle, and only a few to begin with.  Ask questions early, research as much as you can before emergencies happen, and do your best to make new friends that know cattle....offer to help them (you will learn a TON by helping someone else) and in return they will help you.


I was hoping to get a job on a farm (for the experience) but I have no idea even where to start looking.  I was thinking of asking the people at our local feed store if they knew of a farmer who needed help.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 20, 2012)

ThePigeonKid said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea.  I imagine you'll find someone kind enough to give you plenty of work and many good pointers.  I bet RedTailGal would have lots of work for ya, lol.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Aug 22, 2012)

I started raising cattle a little over a year ago.  Like your looking at I found a Jersey steer (& a jersey/Holestien steer) they were each about a year old price was decent (about $ 200-250 each, I can't recall exact).  We butchered them last fall in November, so we kept them from June thru then, they dressed out (hanging weight ) 400 lbs (a little more)each.  We grained them twice a day going through about 300 lbs a week in grain, free choice hay & pasture (which they rarely ate).
  I bought our Highland cattle late last fall. We bought 3 registered bred cows & a steer, from a retiring farmer.  In January we bought 3 more a bull & 2 heifers (which are both gone now).  The second group we bought were an experience, & my in-experience showed we lost one heifer the herd kept her off the hay in the winter, she was pregnant (& too small), I called the vet he did what he could & gave her a 30% chance, she was gone in the am.  At that point I decided the second heifer was getting fattened & sent to processing assuming she was pregnant (& a nightmare in the making), gave her & the bull grain daily in a second pasture & sent her on her way in May.  The bull has put on weight, filled in nicely & is out with the others doing his job, he's a really sweet animal. Lesson learned look at why they are selling, how the animals are kept, etc.
  I now have a herd of 8, all the calves (3) are highland/angus mix, they seemed to have gotten the thick coat though.  Two are heifers & went very good, the male calf we are bottle feeding & has been another experience, but he is doing well, his is eating grain as well now my goal is by end of Sept to have him out with the rest of the cows.  In that time I have to band him, get him off bottle & grain and on to the grass/ hay exclusively.
  Compared to the "traditional" cattle they are a cake walk we use about 1 round bale a week of hay, good pasture rotation, & water, almost never grain (our got snippy after 2 days of it) & it causes fights, only use grain as a treat or emergency fix.  They do great on the grass/hay combo.  If I were you I would look for a beef breed or a heritage breed (Highland, Galloway, etc).  The upfront cost will be slightly more (possibly, not the cattle prices are way down from spring), it will be less work to feed/consume less per lb gained (and expect grain/hay prices to go way up).  This forum is a great resource, you will learn a lot as you go too.


----------

